# What Watch Is This?



## markr (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello, saw this watch on a website (watchworx)and I'm trying to find out what it is and where I can get one from.

Any ideas?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its very similar to a Marathon 46374E. The Marathon was a general purpose US military mechanical watch in a composite / plastic case..


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Its very similar to a Marathon 46374E. The Marathon was a general purpose US military mechanical watch in a composite / plastic case..


Jase - The Marathon is similar but doesn't have a date? - the pictured one is very close to a Stocker & Yale U.S. Military Quartz Watch with date Type 590 which Chris @ chronometer.net sells - HTH ... Paul


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The dial seems more like an Adanac (Canada backwards, some kind of Marathon/Gallet deal), except it lacks the name and radiactive stuff. The case looks like they took a SandY, a Marathon and an Adanac and combined them. The hands appear to be Marathon rather than Adanac. I wonder if it is a Chinese "look similar" deal?

Later,

William


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> The dial seems more like an Adanac (Canada backwards, some kind of Marathon/Gallet deal), except it lacks the name and radiactive stuff. The case looks like they took a SandY, a Marathon and an Adanac and combined them. The hands appear to be Marathon rather than Adanac. I wonder if it is a Chinese "look similar" deal?
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


I would definitely say its a ( I hate the word now) 'Homage'


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

jasonm said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > The dial seems more like an Adanac (Canada backwards, some kind of Marathon/Gallet deal), except it lacks the name and radiactive stuff. The case looks like they took a SandY, a Marathon and an Adanac and combined them. The hands appear to be Marathon rather than Adanac. I wonder if it is a Chinese "look similar" deal?
> ...


I think so, I found the link I had previously saved to the place where that picture came from and had another look. They have a number of fake/homage watches for diplay purposes.

Later,

William


----------



## markr (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. I think I'll be giving the homage a miss!!


----------

